# How Much to Charge for Custom Work?



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

I had someone contact me to do some custom design work, and I am not sure what to charge. I wouldn't be printing anything--this is just for the design. What they want me to do is fill an outline of a horse (which they will provide) filled with my scribbleprint patterns. Here's an example:










it would be something like that only with a horse, not a shamrock.

She wants exclusive rights to the horse image, including:


Using it in web designs
Using it on apparal, accessories, and other merchandise
Using it in printed materials advertising my site
Allowing printable coloring page (or similiar printed applications)
Allowing someone else to use it if she chooses.
If I she sold her company, the image could be sold along with it.

I would not have any rights to it except to display as an example of my artwork (though if I use a pre-esisting pattern of mine I'm going to make sure I still have the rights to use that in other items).

What do you think is a reasonable price for this 


...if I use a pre-existing pattern
...if I need to make a pattern from scratch for her exclusive use (which is considerably more work).
She's from a smaller company--this isn't Walmart or Threadless or anything. Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

Some people charge by the hour, some people have a set price. Most places I have worked or dealt with charge anywhere from $25/hr to $50+/hr. 

I have a friend that charges I think $150 to design a logo from scratch, including 2 revisions. She has them sign a contract stating that after 2 revisions, it's like $50/hr. I don't remember the exact numbers, but at least it's a starting point. I don't really get any logo design work, so sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Something like that we charge $500 and up.

M


----------

